# [RISOLTO]ImportError: No module named sipconfig

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi dopo un aggiornamento del sistema ho il seguente errore, avendo reinstallato PyQt:

evilzpc ~ # emerge PyQt

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/PyQt-3.17.2 to /

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.2.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.2.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.2.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.2.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.2.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.2/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.2 ...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "configure.py", line 31, in ?

    import sipconfig

ImportError: No module named sipconfig

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  PyQt-3.17.2.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.2/temp/build.log'.

evilzpc ~ #

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## randomaze

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>   File "configure.py", line 31, in ?
> 
>     import sipconfig
> ...

 

Prova ad installare questo: 

```

[I] dev-python/sip

     Available versions:  4.2.1 ~4.2.1-r1 ~4.3.2 ~4.5.2-r1 ~4.6

     Homepage:            http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/sip/

     Description:         SIP is a tool for generating bindings for C++ classes so that they can be used by Python.

```

----------

## doctor_evilz

già fatto ma ho lo stesso problema

----------

## doctor_evilz

ragazzi scusate se riposto ma il problema di Python mi crea problemi anche durante l'installazione di Superkaramba 3.5.7. 

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## xveilsidex

ciao il tuo stesso problema è già stato risolto qui :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394675-highlight-sipconfig.html

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ho fatto un emerge di sip e il python-updater mi risponde cosi:

evilzpc # python-updater

 * Can't determine any previous Python version(s).

evilzpc #              

Il problema rimane  :Sad: 

Se magari potessi sapere dove si trova il file non so potrei spostarlo nella cartella dove mi manca... qualcosa si potrà pur fare

----------

## Scen

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> Ho fatto un emerge di sip e il python-updater mi risponde cosi:
> 
> ```
> 
> evilzpc # python-updater
> ...

 

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema rimane 
> 
> Se magari potessi sapere dove si trova il file non so potrei spostarlo nella cartella dove mi manca... qualcosa si potrà pur fare

 

Cancella completamente il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage e riprova.

Ancora meglio: prima di riprovare, riaggiorna il Portage Tree e vai con l'aggiornamento di world.

----------

## doctor_evilz

Già avevo effettuato l'operazione Scen, stesso risultato

Ho installato sip-4.6 manualmente prendendolo dal sito del produttore... ora va... l'installazione è stata fatta in /usr/local/lib64/python-2.4 invece di /usr/lib64/python-2.4 .  Come mai?

----------

## Scen

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> Ho installato sip-4.6 manualmente prendendolo dal sito del produttore... ora va... l'installazione è stata fatta in /usr/local/lib64/python-2.4 invece di /usr/lib64/python-2.4 .  Come mai?

 

Perchè hai installato il pacchetto manualmente, e la procedura imposta (giustamente) le directory di installazione tutte sotto /usr/local/.

È strano che l'installazione tramite Portage fallisca, mentre quella manuale funzioni, ho paura ci sia qualche problema più serio sotto (vedi aggiornamenti non completati correttamente, vedi elog/einfo ignorati bellamente...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Hai per caso effettuato aggiornamenti importanti di recente?

Ti consiglio di

Rimuovere l'installazione "manuale" di sip-4.6

Aggiornare world, incluse le dipendenze di compilazione 

```
emerge -aDNuv --with-bdeps y world
```

Pulire le dipendenze inutili 

```
emerge --depclean -av
```

Controllare l'integrità delle librerie 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Riprovare ad installare PyQt 

```
emerge -av PyQt
```

----------

## doctor_evilz

Dopo bestemmie varie, ho cancellato tutto il contenuto di python in /usr/local riemerso tutti i pacchetti python compreso sip e pyqt. Ora funziona.

Grazie

----------

